# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Tekst o cicoljupcu

## Mony

_tekst s portala:_ *Težak početak karijere jednog cicoljupca*


Nisam mogla odoljeti, a da ne kazem svima kako mi je tekst prekrasan.

Mozda zato sto ovih dana nesto razmisljam o prestanku dojenja  :/ , a napisane rijeci mi stvaraju zelju da nikad ne prestanem dojiti   :Grin:  

Pohvale autorici (ne samo u pisanju, vec i u borbi s problemima), a AA-u pusa!   :Love:

----------


## ms. ivy

mami i cicoljupcu   :Heart:  

a slikeeee!!!

----------


## pinocchio

mali maneken je predivan, a i vidi se koliko je zadovoljan   :Love:

----------


## pcelica

Presladak je!   :Love:

----------


## anchie76

Ja se totalno rastopila citajuci... sva sam se najezila, a sjecanja mi navrla   :Love:

----------


## Frida

Raspekmez! Prekrasna priča, prekrasna mama i mali cicoljubac   :Heart:

----------


## kli_kli

Apsolutno predivno.

----------


## kloklo

Koja nevjerojatna priča, ženo ti si fantastična, koja volja, koja upornost, ja bi se vjerojatno slomila pred bolovima i zato ti skidam kapu do zemlje, a malom cicoljupcu šaljem gomilu pusa, neodoljivo je presladak   :Saint:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Hvala, cure! Kao što sam rekla Emini kad sam slala tekst - ne ponovilo se!

----------


## anchie76

Uf, kad se sjetim... Zeno ti si nevjerojatno jaka... Sjecam se da sam te gledala i razmisljala jel bi ja to isto mogla ili ne   :Love:

----------


## Audrey

Svaka čast mami, a da se isplatilo vidi se na onom malenom prezadovoljnom lišcu.  :Heart:  
Ma, ne znam, ja bih tu ili takvu fotku voljela vidjeti kao plakat, i u ordinacijama i svugdje po gradu, jer mi je dušu dala za poticanje dojenja. Recimo, baš ovakva veelika fotka mališe s osmijehom od uha do uha, još svog umusanog od maminog mlijeka, negdje u backgroundu cica, ispod parola: Cica je zakon! Na neke roditelje bi sigurno više utjecala nego da im se samo priča o koristima dojenja.

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Evo, cicoljubac je i na http://www.net.hr/alternativa

 :Heart:

----------


## ms. ivy

i slika! fanatastično!!  :D

----------


## mamma san

SlikE, Ajvić!! Fantastične su!! Moram priznati da mi je najdraža zadnja...u adicited majici!   :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

:Love:

----------


## momze

mommy, prekrasno!   :Heart:

----------


## Mony

Ajmeee, kako slatka slicica - i bez teksta se vidi da je cicoljubac   :Heart:

----------

predivna priča i predivne slike!

----------


## Riana

:Love:  cicoljubac

----------

